# Zombie Apocalypse Escape Training



## DT4EMS (Jul 14, 2012)

ZOMBIE Apocalypse Escape Training- What to do to escape the initial ZOMBIE attack or the "patient" who is high on bath salts or other drugs in those precious moments before LEO arrives. Come see the proven safety tactics and escape skills taught in our EVE classes.

Two Day Provider Certification Course August 27-28, 2012 at Branson Fire
http://dt4ems.com/eve1.htm


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 14, 2012)

Love it


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 15, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Love it



Thanks Man! I thought it was funny


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 15, 2012)

awesome


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2012)

You my friend need a new screen name.....DT4ZA.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You my friend need a new screen name.....DT4ZA.



Indeed  We figured with all the reports of people trying to eat......people, thanks to bath salts and such....then with the Zombie Craze...... it only made sense to have fun with it.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 17, 2012)

*Flyer*


----------



## epipusher (Jul 17, 2012)

In on this


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

DT4EMS said:


>



If I wasn't up to my eyeballs with other stuff I'd come take the instructor course. I'd be interested to see how it compares to the training we can get from the federal air marshal crew member self defense program.

http://www.tsa.gov/lawenforcement/programs/self_defense_cmsd_programs.shtm


----------



## medicdan (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to be a prude, but where is Branson, i.e. the course being held?


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If I wasn't up to my eyeballs with other stuff I'd come take the instructor course. I'd be interested to see how it compares to the training we can get from the federal air marshal crew member self defense program.
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/lawenforcement/programs/self_defense_cmsd_programs.shtm




We would love to have you and your comparison  Here is a blog post a participant wrote about his class in Denver. 

I did not teach this class......one of our top guys Jeff McMullen did. I think you will dig the pics. You can see how we are different. 
http://networkedblogs.com/sb3ZY


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 17, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Sorry to be a prude, but where is Branson, i.e. the course being held?




It is a tourist town in MO. It only gets about 8 Million visitors a year  Branson Fire are big supporters of what we do so they give us use of their facilities. Plus we can get great hotel rates for folks coming in for classes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

DT4EMS said:


> It is a tourist town in MO. It only gets about 8 Million visitors a year  Branson Fire are big supporters of what we do so they give us use of their facilities. Plus we can get great hotel rates for folks coming in for classes.



Home of the Lawrence Welk resort and museum as I recall


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Home of the Lawrence Welk resort and museum as I recall




Yup. A ton of theaters with tons of live entertainment. Very family oriented place. Not just for retired folks anymore. Lots of young entertainment as well. Many of the Americas Got Talent acts perform in Branson as does the touring American Idol cast.


----------

